# breeding vs. schooling



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok since i cant really get the schooling fish that i wanted i was wondering what some of the livebearing easily breedable fish are like in a tank. I was thinking of maybe just getting some platys and a smaller tank to try to raise some fry in. But i was wondering if they are as fun to own as some of the schooling fish which i heard could be entertaining to own. Also for a 10 gallon setup, and maybe like a 2-5 gallon tank to raise fry in ( not all the fry, and i dont plan on being able to get many from a community tank) how many platy would be good to start out with. Or you could recommend other fish if they are easier. However, i dont want to raise guppies.

thanks


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Platys are very easy to breed... a good number would be 2 males and 4 females.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Or guppies


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Every common livebearer will have babies. No need to even try to get them to. Just add water. Most likely (unless you buy from a true breeder who seperates his males and females) your fish will come already pregnant. (Guppies, Mollys, Platys, Swordtails, Endlers)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Are they fun to own?
heh, heh... heck yeah they're fun to own. That's why generations of petshop owners have been recommening them as beginner's fish; it gets the beginners hooked on the hobby.


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

I just started a community tank, and began with 4 platys (3 female 1 male) and now I have 11

IMO Definitely a good, fun, first fish..


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Platys are very fun & friendly. Always come to the tank when you approach. I started w/ 4 platys & 1 10g. tank, now have 6 tanks & too many platys to count, wondering if I can stuff another tank in somewhere...


----------

